# Help with Leeward Islands Charter



## JanW (Nov 17, 2004)

Our crew (5 people) are barboat chartering a Catamaran in February 2007 for 14 days in St. Martin. We are planning on covering St. Martin, St. Barts, St. Eustatius, Anguilla, Nevis and possibly Antigua, Barbuda and/or Monserrat.

We have chartered before in BVI (7 and 14 days) but this is our first time in the Leewards. I would like any input that I can get from people who have made this trip before....

1. Do you have any recommendations for anchorages/moorings?
2. Snorkeling
3. Sailing itinerary
4. Restaurants/bars
5. Beaches
6. Provisioning
7. Things to see
8. Any other recommendations?

Also, what is the customs/immigration process like? I hear that it is much easier than the BVI to USVI process but I would like some details.

Any input would be very helpful.

THANKS.
Jan


----------



## Sialia (Feb 14, 2006)

*February 2007 Charter*

I love St. Barth's despite it being a little pricey. My favorite anchorage there is Anse de Columbier. It's a horseshoe shaped harbor accessable only by sea and a single goat path atop a sheer cliff, so you may have some privacy. The holding is pretty good but be prepared to pick a spot with little or no grass and dive on the anchor to make sure it's set well. I have seen many boats drag here and it can get a little dicey in a blow. There's little roll and the protection is typically good. After a day here, head to town. You can make in a big dinghy but you're better off driving the boat around the corner. They have great French bread and the food, in general, is excellent. It's a charming town.

If you get as far as Montserrat, take a tour with Robert and make sure to have him take you to his favorite Roti restaurant. We ate rotis in just about every island from the BVI's down to Grenada and we all agreed that these were the best.

His tour is truly moving. You'll witness the raw and devastating power of a modern-day volcano. It is awe-inspiring.

Have a great trip.

Chris


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sorry Chris...the Roti Palace in Roadtown makes the best!!
Good to see you on line...We're safe & sound from Alberto here in NC right now. Hi to the family!! 
GB


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

How can someone sailing around the Leewards for fourteen days not mention Antigua as worth calling at? There is ample time to even sail south till Guadeloupe and come back!


----------



## jmdelbello (May 15, 2006)

Check out this link, you may find some of the answers you are looking for.
http://www.sailing-advisor.com/stmartin-yacht-vacation.html


----------



## JanW (Nov 17, 2004)

*Thanks all*

Thankls for your help - it will be very useful in our planning. However, can anyone give me first-hand experience with Customer and Imigration in any of these countries? We have a concern that we will waste a lot of time clearing in and out. Can anyone give me insight into the process?

Thanks again.
Jan


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Clearing In Help*

Anguilla - I did it in '05 from St. Martin. .....very simple & about 15 mins (including local info help). Be friendly, go properly dressed. All done in Immigration office - Road Bay .....next To Johnno's.........Dinghy dock on front of formal looking bldg. But that office was closed when I went to clear out which diverted me to Customs office next to comm'l dock = time consuming (30 mins +) line behind comm'l customers. Beautiful beaches, great snorkling & nice people in Anquilla.............strange entry / park fees but divided by your crew will be worth trip. I used dinghy & 10 hp motor to hit many spots from Road Bay.

St. Martin - don't miss Grand Case - NW corner................great place to eat both in formal restaurants (try L'Alabama) or informally at local street/beach BBQ restaurants.

Your sail plan looks ambitious.............lot of water to cover.
Don't forget to get plenty of crew list copies before you leave charter base which will speed up check =-ins
Have a Great Trip.


----------



## katie66 (May 15, 2006)

Heard that the customs from St Martin to Anguilla are strict. I know of friends that had more people on their charter boat than what was allowed - they had heavy fines...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Unlike BVI's, there are few moorings, so be prepared to anchor well. More open water sailing too, so reef early. SXM to St. Barth's is upwind and a wet ride. Check out the cruising fee/tax for Anguilla - a bummer.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Check noonsite.com for latest on entry/customs etc. on each island.


----------



## RichR (Jul 26, 2006)

Are you doing a roundtrip back to your starting base?

We did a one-way charter from Guadeloupe to St. Martin. The money spent for the one-way fee was money very well spent. Pretty much all broad-reaches. We stopped at Antigua, Nevis-St. Kitts, St. Barts, and finally St. Martin. In a 45' sloop, some of these were all-day sails averaging maybe 8 knots in the open water. If you prefer great sailing to shore trips, this is the way to go.

The one-way was the only way we could cover so much ground/water.

As far as customs: I second the suggestion of taking crew lists (with passport numbers). Make a copy for every clearance you anticipate, and a few extras. If they accept your list, this will save time. You might have to copy the info to their form anyway.

Being dressed appropriately, being polite and respectful goes a long way. I saw a fellow in Antigua (English Harbour) get sent to the back of the line. He had sauntered in wearing a swimsuit and a grubby t-shirt; was disorganized and pushy; and the official let him know who was running the show. Don't know if they still have it; but the clearance office had a bullwhip hanging on the wall at that time.

The officials I encoutered were professional and helpful. But they have little tolerance for arrogant yachties.

Most of the islands have customs and immigration on the waterfront. But, we did have to travel inland to a courthouse on Nevis for immigration, I believe.

Between your charter company briefing and cruising guide, you should have up-to-date clearance info before you start out.

Have a great trip!


----------



## RichR (Jul 26, 2006)

*Jump up in Antigua*

Its been a few years since I was there.

But, if you make it to Antigua (English Harbour area), they have a Jump-Up on Sunday nights at Shirley Heights( on a hill overlooking English Harbour). Bands, Food, Drink, etc.

Lots of tourists, as well as locals. But it can be a great time.


----------



## bluewater_ny (Aug 26, 2005)

Ile de Fourche (between St. Martin and St. Barts) is a nice stopover. Also has (free) moorings if you want to stay overnight. Snorkeling at the NW corner of the bay is one of the best in the area, saw nurse sharks, turtles, barracudas and groupers there. 
Clearing in and out takes a lot of time indeed. You might want to cut down on the number of island nations to visit and stay longer in one place instead. 
If you plan to visit Barbuda you will have to clear into Antigua first. Clearing out of Barbuda is somewhat adventurous. The anchorage off the west coast is a beautiful beach, however the water is very shallow and some charter companies don't let you go there (no problem with a cat though, I would say). To get to customs & immigration you'll have to drag your dinghi over a little sandbar and then motor across the lagoon to Codrington (30min). The customs office is at the airport which is another 15min walk. You'll also have to visit the police station in town. But you will probably be the only tourist around. Last time I did this was in 99, maybe the rules have changed since then.
Statia has a dormant volcano with tropical rainforest in the crater. Nice hike up there. 
Don't drive in lee of the volcano on Montserrat, this can be very dangerous. The least is that your boat will be rained on with hot sulfuric ash. 
Anguilla: The prickly pear keys are the caribbean at it's best, white beaches, palm trees, and a blue lagoon with nice snorkeling.
For reading I would suggest to get Chris Doyle's 'The Cruising Guide to the Leeward Islands'. That book has almost everything in it.
Cheers, Paul


----------

